# Sounds like good HD news to me from Earl



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100885


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

could you read "dilly-dally" to mean SOON?????


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> If you are not... I'd get ready... and I wouldn't dilly-dally...


More code-words! 

:lol:


----------



## dbhsatx (Jun 18, 2007)

Are you ready for some HD


----------



## Jaysv (Nov 15, 2005)

Cough, cough, cough...I think I need go home...


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

Do I hear Annie singing in the background?


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

dwrats_56 said:


> could you read "dilly-dally" to mean SOON?????


I read that to hint really soon.


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

Is Earl finally saying that red headed kid is singing?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dwrats_56 said:


> could you read "dilly-dally" to mean SOON?????


Actually he said "I wouldn't dilly-dally" .. which could mean "hurry up!"


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hansen said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100885


Yeah...I just read the whole thing, and not one mis-spelled word! Is this a hoax? :lol:

Seriously, thanks again to Earl and the dbstalk family. This has really been fun. Knowledge is a wonderful thing to share! 

Cheers,
John


----------



## Jazzmo (Aug 1, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Must.... have..... HD!!

Earl, if I'm reading your crypticism like I think I am... I'm gonna wake up to the (expected) new HD additions tomorrow, aren't I?


----------



## RegGeek (Mar 14, 2007)

Jaysv said:


> Cough, cough, cough...I think I need go home...


Ahhh, the joys of having a home office. I like being able to go in the family room any time to see what's happening!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

dwrats_56 said:


> could you read "dilly-dally" to mean SOON?????


Yes it does mean "SOON" because I hate that word


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Could it be......?

Fire E'm UP


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Here it comes!!!!!!


----------



## shadez2270 (Sep 20, 2007)

RegGeek said:


> Ahhh, the joys of having a home office. I like being able to go in the family room any time to see what's happening!


+1

Thanks to Earl and all the folks at D*


----------



## TARDIS (Sep 5, 2007)

Sintori said:


> Do I hear Annie singing in the background?


Yes, and I think Highlander is on as well!!! :lol:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> Yes it does mean "SOON" because I hate that word


Actually, it is more like "anon" which is sooner than soon.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Nov 30, 2006)

I wouldn't get too excited. That wasn't actually from Earl, it couldn't have been.
There wasn't a single spelling error!


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

dil·ly-dal·ly (dl-dl)
intr.v. dil·ly-dal·lied, dil·ly-dal·lying, dil·ly-dal·lies 
To waste time, especially in indecision; dawdle or vacillate




too much time on my hands at work...


----------



## bigref (Sep 11, 2007)

soon....very soon....very, very soon! or soon?


----------



## blucas95 (Sep 27, 2006)

God bless Earl!


----------



## gsa1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I bet Earl would love to say, "OK, GO!" right now. But the mayhem may crash the servers again...lol


----------



## mattw (Sep 28, 2006)

It could be a long night either a) watching the new channels or b) anticipating getting up at 6 to check...


----------



## SierraWing (Sep 18, 2007)

RegGeek said:


> Ahhh, the joys of having a home office. I like being able to go in the family room any time to see what's happening!


+10!

When Earl ain't happy ... ain't nobody happy. And Earl sounds kind of giddy, if you ask me.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmmm, couple that with Stuart sticking a note about polls for data going away at Noon PT today.....


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Where the hell is D11???????????????????????????


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

I think I need a towel.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

If you are at work. I would come up with a bout of after lunch need for some imodium AD and a throne nearby. If you smell what I'm cookin. Looks like house will take a back seat this evening. I can only hope.

Don't forget to set guide to all channels.


----------



## LMUBill (Jul 10, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Actually, it is more like "anon" which is sooner than soon.


What about "imminent" or "impending"


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

LMUBill said:


> What about "imminent" or "impending"


Looming!


----------



## chitowngator (Apr 14, 2007)

It's been a wild ride so far... can't wait to really step on the gas now!

And thanks to Earl for having us participate in this big beta experiment ; )


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

LMUBill said:


> What about "imminent" or "impending"


That sounds much better


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

mattw said:


> It could be a long night either a) watching the new channels or b) anticipating getting up at 6 to check...





> Are you ready for it?
> If you are not... I'd get ready... and I wouldn't dilly-dally...


If one had to get a H20/H21 or HR20/HR21 and a KA/KU dish, we could be talking weeks... oh well... at least it will be "SOON"... 

"WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS, MY FRIEND... AND WE'LL KEEP ON FIGHTING TIL THE END... WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS..."

~Alan


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Hmmm, couple that with Stuart sticking a note about polls for data going away at Noon PT today.....


Actually it just says that the notice will no long be stickied after 45 minutes from now (from what I read).


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

chitowngator said:


> It's been a wild ride so far... can't wait to really step on the gas now!
> 
> And thanks to Earl for having us participate in this big beta experiment ; )


Probably the biggest most successful vendor/customer venture has been DBSTalk and DirecTV for CEs and HD.

Feels good.


----------



## wyatt9696 (Jun 27, 2006)

This whole ride, has been a f***ing blast. super cool that we as a group have had something to say with regards to technology and programming. as up and down as it's been, it' all good.

When the new channels arrive, it'll sort of be a physcological(sp) let down. let's find something else to ***** about real quick.:sure:


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl is the big tease


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

HD30TV said:


> Actually it just says that the notice will no long be stickied after 45 minutes from now (from what I read).


And why would he unsticky a post about how to conduct testing polls if the testing wasn't over?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

wyatt9696 said:


> This whole ride, has been a f***ing blast. super cool that we as a group have had something to say with regards to technology and programming. as up and down as it's been, it' all good.
> 
> When the new channels arrive, it'll sort of be a physcological(sp) let down. let's find something else to ***** about real quick.:sure:


D11 is next.

Oh, and back to DLB!!!!


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> If one had to get a H20/H21 or HR20/HR21 and a KA/KU dish, we could be talking weeks... oh well... at least it will be "SOON"...
> 
> "WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS, MY FRIEND... AND WE'LL KEEP ON FIGHTING TIL THE END... WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS..."
> 
> ~Alan


I've paid my dues.....


----------



## turbrodude (Sep 18, 2006)

What is the deal with all these singing Annie comments?!?!?! Who the heck is Annie? The orphan?


----------



## wavemaster (Sep 15, 2007)

Jaysv said:


> Cough, cough, cough...I think I need go home...


*ROFLMAO!*

I've had the flue for 13 days now.


----------



## Jazzmo (Aug 1, 2007)

I, as others have already done, want to thank Earl for his efforts as well as the people involved at DirecTV. I know they were good folks working hard to make this happen.


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

Sounds like great news. Also sounds like we need 3 cheers for Earl. I'm sure all the data collecting and work on this board has been helpful to D*.

Unlike my local cable co. D* actually seems to want help from the outside, rather than just flipping a switch and not caring. I respect that. And sure, maybe it was a week's wait...but oh well. in a month, no one will remember, we'll all just be thankful for all the great HD....

with that said, FLIP THE SWITCH!


----------



## lman (Dec 21, 2006)

wyatt9696 said:


> This whole ride, has been a f***ing blast. super cool that we as a group have had something to say with regards to technology and programming. as up and down as it's been, it' all good.
> 
> When the new channels arrive, it'll sort of be a physcological(sp) let down. let's find something else to ***** about real quick.:sure:


There's always DLB.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Probably the biggest most successful vendor/customer venture has been DBSTalk and DirecTV for CEs and HD.
> 
> Feels good.


Agree the CE process has been frustrating and very rewarding, I have simplified my wiring so much and have received great turn around on issues.


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

Fire Em Up!

*click*










Oops.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

wyatt9696 said:


> When the new channels arrive, it'll sort of be a physcological(sp) let down. let's find something else to ***** about real quick.:sure:


I posted the below on another thread, but it will give us something to start with...



Alan Gordon said:


> We can discuss how disappointed we are that even though DirecTV added all these channels, we still don't have (insert favorite upcoming HD channel here).
> 
> Yes... we can then discuss how disappointed we are that the channels are simply upconverting the "Paid Programming" instead of airing it in HD... and dang those channels for stretching/zooming "paid programming"... we want our Chuck Norris exercise and "Girls Gone Wild" infomercials in their OAR!
> 
> ...


~Alan


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

turbrodude said:


> What is the deal with all these singing Annie comments?!?!?! Who the heck is Annie? The orphan?


a few weeks back we thought HD was only a day away. Hence the Annie reference. The song tomorrow...


----------



## Bluecrush703 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks to Earl and all the folks at D*  :hurah:


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

9301 just went black!! could it be??


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The fat lady is humming a few warm-up bars right now, with her stepping up on stage singing early in the morning....os so one would guess... :lol:


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

turbrodude said:


> What is the deal with all these singing Annie comments?!?!?! Who the heck is Annie? The orphan?


Annie sings the song "Tomorrow"


----------



## chiknwang (Feb 8, 2007)

"NOW" is the word I'd like to hear...


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

Anybody seen the fat lady warming up???

edit: Sorry I was beat to the punch again. Go to it fat lady!!!


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

I'm no Oliver Stone.... but notice

1. Earl's post is timed at exactly 12:00
2. Earl's post is spell checked and proof read
3. I could have sworn I saw Earl's head at the computer go back and to the left, back and to the left....


hmmmn....... Did Annie sing last night?


----------



## SkersR1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Dang it, I had Dilly-Dalleying written in my schedule for 4:00 this afternoon.

Thanks Earl


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

What's all this talk of new HD? Did I miss something?


----------



## cashoe (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, good thing the girlfriend & I were planning on a quiet night in tonight anyway...


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

Sintori said:


> Do I hear Annie singing in the background?


nah i hear something more simlar to hank jr . . .

ARE YOU READY FOR SOME HD?


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Pace yourself, people...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

markrubi said:


> 9301 just went black!! could it be??


Lost 9301 here too.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I am not feeling so well I think I am Sick and have to miss work tommorow.


----------



## fafner (Sep 22, 2007)

SkersR1 said:


> Dang it, I had Dilly-Dalleying written in my schedule for 4:00 this afternoon.
> 
> Thanks Earl


Winner of Funniest Post of the Day!

fafner


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Allan great start on something to ***** about and I also think DLSB'S is good one as well


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Testing continues and till likely continue until the very moment the channels are launched.

Actually testing will continue on the next groups of channels. We likely won't see many of them if any, but testing is happening! 

Cheers
Tom


----------



## shadez2270 (Sep 20, 2007)

markrubi said:


> 9301 just went black!! could it be??


almost tripped over my two year old to find the remote when that happened...LOL:lol:


----------



## Cybercowboy (Sep 14, 2007)

That sounds rather encouraging!


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Testing continues and till likely continue until the very moment the channels are launched.
> 
> Actually testing will continue on the next groups of channels. We likely won't see many of them if any, but testing is happening!
> 
> ...


Any chance they will continue to 'publicly' test these channels on 9300/9301. It's been kind of fun to see what they'll put up next. And, of course, we can keep giving feed back.

(And if they need me to test the Center Ice package for free, I'd help there too)


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Hold on Giada I am coming to see you


----------



## aztlan76 (Oct 26, 2006)

9301 is back. Maybe that demon had something to do about it?


----------



## GC71388 (Mar 12, 2007)

Discovery HD is back on 9301


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> And why would he unsticky a post about how to conduct testing polls if the testing wasn't over?


Let me just say that the "pollster" post was dropping off of the page quicker than a rabbit in heat. We just decided to stick it for a few hours so that folks would get the message. A few hours are up now, so it gets unstuck. You shouldn't read anything more into that.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

> Hold on Giada I am coming to see you


Gigantic +1 on that one!


----------



## markymouse (Sep 6, 2007)

GC71388 said:


> Discovery HD is back on 9301


This show is VERY creepy..................:eek2:


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> Hold on Giada I am coming to see you


You and my 3 year old son.


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

I like phil collins music. tonight, tonight, tonight, is one of my faves..


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

and fun to participate in...been along since the first CE. Thanks Earl, Doug, Tom and the rest of you who make this work so well. Never experienced a customer/vendor arrangement like this. Keep up the great work!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

rrrick8 said:


> Pace yourself, people...


Now that is funny!


----------



## BigBugga (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you Earl!!! I guess I qualify as a "Lurker" since I hardly post, but I like to consider myself as a "Linger-er"


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> And why would he unsticky a post about how to conduct testing polls if the testing wasn't over?


Sorry, was't contradicting your point. I can be a little anal is all.


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Can someone pass me a kleenex, I am getting emotional.

I think I am going to need a hug! :hurah: :hurah: :lol: :lol:

Did Earl recently find this site ? http://www.rainmakerinc.com/


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

HD30TV said:


> Sorry, was't contradicting your point. I can be a little anal is all.


Aren't most people who hang out in forums like these?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks for the update earl!


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> Hold on Giada I am coming to see you


Ohhh boy! I wonder what it looks like when she says Creamy in hd!


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

DC_SnDvl said:


> You and my 3 year old son.


I am very proud of him. My wife thinks he likes cooking...


----------



## markymouse (Sep 6, 2007)

pigskins said:


> Ohhh boy! I wonder what it looks like when she says Creamy in hd!


_EASY_ BIG BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Protect your Ears:

The Sun will come out tomorrow.....:nono2:


----------



## bigsatfan (Sep 25, 2007)

wavemaster said:


> *ROFLMAO!*
> 
> I've had the flue for 13 days now.


I know this is my first post but if I were sick everytime they said "new HD coming", I would have been sick for at least the last 4 years. Hell what's a couple of more days after waiting this long.


----------



## Cybercowboy (Sep 14, 2007)

pigskins said:


> Ohhh boy! I wonder what it looks like when she says Creamy in hd!


I had Food Network HD on cable before I switched over to D* HD. It was OK but they showed way too much Bobby Flay and not nearly enough Giada. :lol:


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

RegGeek said:


> Ahhh, the joys of having a home office. I like being able to go in the family room any time to see what's happening!


I started my self-employment 2 weeks ago and I'm loving it  You can't beat access to the HR20 during the work week.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

DC_SnDvl said:


> I am very proud of him. My wife thinks he likes cooking...


My 1.5 year old is mesmerized when her show is on. Just sits there quietly and watches.

He also likes when I yell her nickname out really loudly, but this is a family site so I dont think I can relay the nickname I have for her. A hint is that its one letter off from a song by Beyonce.

-Chris


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

Annie - The Sun Will Come Out Tomorrow .........


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> Protect your Ears:
> 
> The Sun will come out tomorrow.....:nono2:


WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS... WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS... NO TIME FOR LOSERS... 'CAUSE WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS...

~Alan


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

:icon_da: 

sounds like it could be any minute !!!!

best news i've heard all day!!!


----------



## John Buckingham (Sep 15, 2006)

You rock Earl!!!!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

In my head I'm hearing the AC/DC song "Are You Ready?"

_"...are you ready for a good time..."_

I know that song has a very carnal meaning, but still a good tune and that line fits here!


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

"I got a fever, and the only prescription is more hi-def!"


----------



## Halr (Sep 12, 2005)

LMUBill said:


> What about "imminent" or "impending"


That sounds more like doomy.. Like a comet crashing into us or something... :grin:

how 'bout getting ready "lickety Split?"


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

rrrick8 said:


> Pace yourself, people...


That is f-n hilarious because I will be trying not to do that. Just wanted to say this has been very fun, glad I stumbled onto this website, and am here to stay, more useful info here than calling a "CSR" to tell me to unplug everything and plug it back in, like I have been told so many times before! Thanks everyone!


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

I am "anticipating" again.


----------



## shadez2270 (Sep 20, 2007)

DC_SnDvl said:


> I am very proud of him. My wife thinks he likes cooking...


now that is funny... I don't care who you are:lol:


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

Sounds like this has now become the new Anticipation Thread! Where is Sirshagg when you need a good SOON!


----------



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

Ever notice how "dilly - dally" and "HD Tomorrow" have the same amount of letters? HMMMMM


----------



## fleadog99 (Jul 14, 2007)

"This is like deja vu all over again." It seems like only last week we were anticipating the arrival of new HD. Woke up at 5:30 am........... We should have a Poll and see who is waking up/staying up and who will wait.


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks Earl! Can't wait!!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Cybercowboy said:


> I had Food Network HD on cable before I switched over to D* HD. It was OK but they showed way too much Bobby Flay and not nearly enough Giada. :lol:


Not what I wanted to hear I never watch his shows I think he is to pompous.

Guess we will have to blast the Food Network with emails to get more of Giada in HD


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

GP_23 said:


> *EDITED* That is x$#* hilarious because I will be trying not to do that.


You might want to consult your doctor...

~Alan


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

gslater said:


> Sounds like this has now become the new Anticipation Thread! Where is Sirshagg when you need a good SOON!


Or EaglePC with all his nickels??? :lol:


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

gslater said:


> Sounds like this has now become the new Anticipation Thread! Where is Sirshagg when you need a good SOON!


That and some disourse from EAGLEPC.


----------



## Halr (Sep 12, 2005)

NYBandit said:


> Ever notice how "dilly - dally" and "HD Tomorrow" have the same amount of letters? HMMMMM


Holy Stretch Batman...:grin:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

fleadog99 said:


> "This is like deja vu all over again." It seems like only last week we were anticipating the arrival of new HD. Woke up at 5:30 am........... We should have a Poll and see who is waking up/staying up and who will wait.


Ah, but last week, Earl was warning about assuming things were all good. This time he STARTED the insanity.


----------



## fleadog99 (Jul 14, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> Not what I wanted to hear I never watch his shows I think he is to pompous.
> 
> Guess we will have to blast the Food Network with emails to get more of Giada in HD


Only if she doesn't do that smile with a million teeth, that scares me.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

PC Eagle misses out again


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

Think I might have to go ahead and just take sleep off of the to-do-list!


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Ummmmmmmm......Giada in HD


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

fleadog99 said:


> Only if she doesn't do that smile with a million teeth, that scares me.


I guess I can agree with that but it is better than Bobby Flay


----------



## Halr (Sep 12, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Ah, but last week, Earl was warning about assuming things were all good. This time he STARTED the insanity.


Even if it doesn't come on tomorrow, Earl is still the man.. I might have to kick the cat on his way through tho...


----------



## fleadog99 (Jul 14, 2007)

Can someone count her teeth, does she have twice the amount as everyone else. It justs seems painful to smile that wide.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Something scary to think about: What if D* does launch tomorrow, or even today, but only launches one channel...TNT-HD...in MPEG 4. :eek2: Oh, that would be painful.


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

What teeth????


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

fleadog99 said:


> Can someone count her teeth, does she have twice the amount as everyone else. It justs seems painful to smile that wide.


We will hopefully be able to count her teeth soon in HD glory!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Hansen said:


> Something scary to think about: What if D* does launch tomorrow, or even today, but only launches one channel...TNT-HD...in MPEG 4. :eek2: Oh, that would be painful.


But at least we would be able to record more L&O's onto our HR20s... 

~Alan


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

Anybody check their guide in the last 10 or 15 minutes? Not home or I would.


----------



## ckirk (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been glued to this site for quite a while, a "lurker" you might say. Finally I jumped in on 9/13. It's been fun testing and reporting. 

Let's git'er done! HD Baby! Thanks Earl.


----------



## Halr (Sep 12, 2005)

5678YN said:


> What teeth????












Teeth?


----------



## Tideman (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks to Earl and everyone at DBS Talk as well as the other posters who did a great deal to help me get ready for this event. I would have been dead in the water without all the help.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

henryld said:


> Anybody check their guide in the last 10 or 15 minutes? Not home or I would.


Same as has been.


----------



## waporvare (Sep 18, 2007)

3PM CST today. My guess.


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

krock918316 said:


> Ummmmmmmm......Giada in HD


Ohhhhh lemons.


----------



## MLock (Aug 2, 2007)

CST? So that's MDT right? I'm thinking EDT... 9 minutes away.


----------



## rjc (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd like to give my thanks to Earl..and to the other mods too...you guys have worked very hard over the past week...it has been an honor to provide the feedback and see it put to work...

Earl: I know you are not able to give us the definitive date and time....but your subtle statements this afternoon seem to speak VOLUMES of when we should expect to see them


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

waporvare said:


> 3PM CST today. My guess.


Put me down for either 6/7p EST tonight or 6a EST tomorrow.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

MLock said:


> CST? So that's MDT right? I'm thinking EDT... 9 minutes away.


Huh?? What?? I'm confused now. :lol:


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

[post=1157339]1157339[/post]:


Alan Gordon said:


> GP_23 said:
> 
> 
> > *EDITED* That is x$#* hilarious because I will be trying not to do that.
> ...


!rolling

You guys are killing me!


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

Halr said:


> Teeth?


I don't see any teeth...


----------



## GirkMonster (Mar 20, 2007)

It's legit! Earl abbreviated et cetera "ect" - I believe the correct spelling should be "etc."

Typo = legitimate


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

There's that "soon" word again.


----------



## bfncbs1 (Feb 8, 2007)

Sintori said:


> [post=1157339]1157339[/post]:
> 
> !rolling
> 
> You guys are killing me!


Nah it will be tomorrow at 6am. Channel 498 is set to expire at 6am on 9/26. To me this only makes sense that it will be turned on tommorrow morning at 6amEST


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


>


Sirshagg like the new avatar hopefully you have preped the "There Here" Avatar to use next for I hope we are reading Earl correctly and you will need that one next.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

That F'N word just won't go away.

I wonder if Giada would say soon if I asked her out on a date.


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

Steve let her do the cooking.........


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Thanks Earl!


----------



## TARDIS (Sep 5, 2007)

5678YN said:


> There's that "soon" word again.


I think SOON has been updated to VERY SOON


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

Whenever it is, I can't wait. Thanks EARL and DBSTalk. Without this forum, everyone be in the dark.


----------



## richardrblc (Mar 4, 2007)

D just called and said tomorrow


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Just wondering if this thread will reach 3000 now.


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

man_rob said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

5678YN said:


> Steve let her do the cooking.........


No problem there I am sure she would have me boiling over:lol:


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

Sirshagg only if no HD SOON.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Mavrick said:


> Sirshagg like the new avatar hopefully you have preped the "There Here" Avatar to use next for I hope we are reading Earl correctly and you will need that one next.


He should also make one saying "They're Here" too.


----------



## TARDIS (Sep 5, 2007)

richardrblc said:


> D just called and said tomorrow


I think I read this story last week.


----------



## deuce01 (Oct 11, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> Hold on Giada I am coming to see you


Everyday Italian and Giada De Laurentiis in HD! I think I need a moment...


----------



## Tim_in_NC (May 4, 2007)

Giada brings more to a boil than just that pasta water ...

GIVE ME HD ... SOON!


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Guys please stop the Giada pics I'm at work! It's very distracting


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

GirkMonster said:


> It's legit! Earl abbreviated et cetera "ect" - I believe the correct spelling should be "etc."
> 
> Typo = legitimate


Agree...missed that on the first read. I feel better now!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

You guys and your Giada fetish! :lol: I guess I just don't watch enough cooking shows. Anyone else still pining for Tanya Memme on ch. 101?










*sigh*


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Well ...

Given that Earl's said to "Get Ready..."

... and Stuart posted a sticky note about poll options that lasts until about, well, now ...

I have a feeling we're imminent.


----------



## chitowngator (Apr 14, 2007)

fleadog99 said:


> Can someone count her teeth, does she have twice the amount as everyone else. It justs seems painful to smile that wide.


Yeah... I don't get the fascination... her gigantic jack-o-lantern mouth doesn't even fit on my 50".


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

In closing all I can say is this trip has been a blast!!! Let's roll............


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

man_rob said:


>


!rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling

Is that the HD PQ we should be getting when "they" are on? :lol:


----------



## ilovehd (Jan 5, 2007)

Sweet!!! I'm sure it has already been said but I can't resist..


BRING IT!!!!!:lol:


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

man_rob said:


>


Ummmm. Ok?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Bring it!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Make sure your seat backs and tray tables are in the full upright and locked position.


----------



## jim_arrows (Sep 21, 2007)

krock918316 said:


> Ummmmmmmm......Giada in HD


Is her head even bigger in widescreen?? Still love her, though... :lol:


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

All I know is that 9301 cut off at 2:19 PM EDT as I was checking the channels.....

Earl posted at 2:00 PM....

Hmmmm...


----------



## ivoaraujo (Aug 27, 2007)

TODAY OR TOMORROW? Somebody please let me know, I dying here.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Make sure your seat backs and tray tables are in the full upright and locked position.


Interesting...more insight on when?


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> You guys and your Giada fetish! :lol: I guess I just don't watch enough cooking shows. Anyone else still pining for Tanya Memme on ch. 101?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for that.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

ChicagoTC said:


> Guys please stop the Giada pics I'm at work! It's very distracting


And Hopefully soon we will also have Weather Babes in HD!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> You guys and your Giada fetish! :lol: I guess I just don't watch enough cooking shows. Anyone else still pining for Tanya Memme on ch. 101?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please bring her back as well HD is all about Hot Babes


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Hansen said:


> Interesting...more insight on when?


Well, the flight attendants usually tell you to adjust the seat backs and tray tables about 1/2 hour before landing. So that's my guess.

I suspect we'll see channels by 1600 EDT. But that's just my guess. No 
information besides a hunch.


----------



## TARDIS (Sep 5, 2007)

krock918316 said:


> Ummmm. Ok?


+ 1:nono:


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow...this thread is growing faster than I can read!

It has been said, but I'll say it again...a big thanks to the staff at DBSTalk.com and to D*. Many people have bashed on D* for allowing us to be their testers, but I for one have loved every minute of it...even when a CE does cause my HR20 to reformat and I lose all of my recordings. Ok, so I was ticked for a few minutes.

Now, on to bigger and better...mas HD por favor!!!


----------



## Dknow (Oct 11, 2006)

To quote the infamous "Borat" I have to say, "I'm very excite!" eventhough I still have an extension 721 on channel 9300.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

TARDIS said:


> + 1:nono:


Ok. So it's not just me. Maybe I'm too young.


----------



## markymouse (Sep 6, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> You guys and your Giada fetish! :lol: I guess I just don't watch enough cooking shows. Anyone else still pining for Tanya Memme on ch. 101?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE HER MAN!!!! Must be a TN thing Lefty! Saturday marathons of Sell This House!!:heart:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

pigskins said:


> Thank you for that.


You're welcome.


----------



## blspear (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm ready, let's see them light up! Great news from Earl. 

A big thanks to everyone here that has helped me in the past and surely will help me in the future of D*.


----------



## cj7jeep81 (Sep 17, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> You guys and your Giada fetish! :lol: I guess I just don't watch enough cooking shows. Anyone else still pining for Tanya Memme on ch. 101?
> 
> *sigh*


just watch "Sell this house" on a&e.


----------



## DufferEA (Aug 29, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> You guys and your Giada fetish! :lol: I guess I just don't watch enough cooking shows. Anyone else still pining for Tanya Memme on ch. 101?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad i don't have a 721 on this:lol:


----------



## markymouse (Sep 6, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> You're welcome.


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

Forget Giada and Tanya...I want TV LAND HD


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh just turn them on so I can stop checking here every 30 seconds and actually get some work done! That way I won't get fired and will be able to afford Directv HD!


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

Shes getting ready to SING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Everything about that is wrong.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I just threw up in my mouth. thanks.


----------



## Tim_in_NC (May 4, 2007)

Let's not forget Sandra Lee in HD ...


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

No stretch-o-vision needed for stool lady.


----------



## edcrbnsoul (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm starting to Dilly Dally!!! 

Digital watches. And soon I will have understanding of videocassette recorders and car telephones. And when I have understanding of them, I shall have understanding of computers. And when I have understanding of computers, I shall be the Supreme Being! God isn't interested in technology. He knows nothing of the potential of the microchip or the silicon revolution. Look how he spends his time: forty-three species of parrots! Nipples for men!


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

medic4jc7 said:


> Shes getting ready to SING!!!!!!!!!!!


:barf: You owe me a monitor and Keyboard!!! :barf:

I did not need to see that!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

That is enough to make me quit watching HD that is just plain wrong.


----------



## rmetcalf (Jun 5, 2007)

I wonder if she is drinking a diet coke?!?!


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I keep logging back in hoping to find server too busy messages because then I'll know it is here.

We can generate more threads based upon almost nothing and we do it so quickly. 
I personally think the economy will recover when this happens - so much increased productivity.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Tim_in_NC said:


> Let's not forget Sandra Lee in HD ...


No doubt I watched her cook with some sausage one time it was very entertaining.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

That post and re-quote of the post with picture is just scary. Please stop.


----------



## raven56706 (Jan 17, 2007)

ummm i am confused. did the channels come up yet?


----------



## Tim_in_NC (May 4, 2007)

Hansen said:


> That post and re-quote of the post with picture is just scary. Please stop.


Amen to that


----------



## scotte992 (Feb 8, 2007)

You all better hope thats not Earl`s wife!! :lol:


----------



## evans5150 (Feb 9, 2006)

DAMMIT, DAMMIT, DAMMIT!! Damn my private installer for giving me a JVI Trunkline and telling me it was wideband when he installed it a year ago! He said he wasn't much of a DirecTV guy but he was talking to a buddy of his who was and he said it would work!!

My Zinwell wb68 is on the way and should be here tomorrow. With a quick swap out after our Little League game tomorrow night I'm hoping to have the new HD's in all of their glory!!


----------



## mwhip (Aug 17, 2006)

Is it "light the fires and kick the tires" time? 

Hey I am excited for some more HD and some D* engineers have been putting in some hours I bet. Take a nap boys as soon as you flip that switch.


----------



## JacknJuls (Dec 14, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Oh just turn them on so I can stop checking here every 30 seconds and actually get some work done! That way I won't get fired and will be able to afford Directv HD!


Exactly. I'm about to be accused of dilly dallying at work.


----------



## Rubbernecker (Jan 18, 2007)

I am ready for Stephanie Abrams!!


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

scotte992 said:


> You all better hope thats not Earl`s wife!! :lol:


Let's hope, for Earl's sake, that's not his wife. Damn scary. !danger: :barf:


----------



## Cordill (Jun 22, 2007)

:lol:


JacknJuls said:


> Exactly. I'm about to be accused of dilly dallying at work.


Do I need to get sick here at work or what guys:lol:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hansen said:


> Let's hope, for Earl's sake, that's not his wife. Damn scary. !danger: :barf:


The poor woman has feelings.

None of them are in her extremities but she still has feelings.


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

Tim_in_NC said:


> Amen to that


Yea. Holy carp.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Make sure your seat backs and tray tables are in the full upright and locked position.


Hopefully this isn't JetBlue.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

evans5150 said:


> DAMMIT, DAMMIT, DAMMIT!! Damn my private installer for giving me a JVI Trunkline and telling me it was wideband when he installed it a year ago! He said he wasn't much of a DirecTV guy but he was talking to a buddy of his who was and he said it would work!!
> 
> My Zinwell wb68 is on the way and should be here tomorrow. With a quick swap out after our Little League game tomorrow night I'm hoping to have the new HD's in all of their glory!!


After you replace it, call and talk to Directv Tech Support. Tell them exactly what happened and that you COULD NOT receive the channels with the JVI and so you replaced it on your own and now it's working. Tell them you love the service and quality of Directv but don't appreciate the installer using incorrect equipment that doesn't work and putting you to the trouble of replacing it yourself.

I bet they make it all right for you.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> The poor woman has feelings.
> 
> None of them are in her extremities but she still has feelings.


You owe me a keyboard for that remark.


----------



## ivoaraujo (Aug 27, 2007)

Some idiot is going to be at the switch and fall asleep, I know it!

I WANT HD NOW!


----------



## Cordill (Jun 22, 2007)

Dont Think I have ever hit the Refresh button this many times since I started using a computer.


----------



## chitowngator (Apr 14, 2007)

Tim_in_NC said:


> Let's not forget Sandra Lee in HD ...


+1

... and hell, I'd take Paula Dean over pumkpin head Giada


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

Sorry if I offended anyone with the pic. Im just as pumped up as you guys!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> You owe me a keyboard for that remark.


My work here is done.


----------



## blspear (Nov 14, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Oh just turn them on so I can stop checking here every 30 seconds and actually get some work done! That way I won't get fired and will be able to afford Directv HD!


I couldn't have said this better myself. My wife says I am addicted. I say YES I AM.


----------



## cuibap (Sep 14, 2006)

NYBandit said:


> Ever notice how "dilly - dally" and "HD Tomorrow" have the same amount of letters? HMMMMM


I go for "HD ON TONITE"


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BTW, you guys are going to like what we have for you when the channels get launched. We have several things waiting in the wings to help keep everything organized. DBSTalk will be the center of the DirecTV HD discussion universe.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

medic4jc7 said:


> Sorry if I offended anyone with the pic. Im just as pumped up as you guys!


If that's what we'll be getting in HD - Keep it.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> None of them are in her extremities but she still has feelings.


:lol: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> BTW, you guys are going to like what we have for you when the channels get launched. We have several things waiting in the wings to help keep everything organized. DBSTalk will be the center of the DirecTV HD discussion universe.


I saw that before it was edited.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

blspear said:


> I couldn't have said this better myself. My wife says I am addicted. I say YES I AM.


We should start DA - Directv Anonymous!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> I saw that before it was edited.


I saw it too - "tomorrow."


----------



## phjnky (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm going to miss you guys.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

To Earl (and all he represents): You're welcome. Anytime.


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/09/23/AR2007092301104.html


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm sure mine will be deleted or edited. But I saw it!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> BTW, you guys are going to like what we have for you when the channels get launched. We have several things waiting in the wings to help keep everything organized. DBSTalk will be the center of the DirecTV HD discussion universe.


Chris that sounds great can't wait to see it. Will it be up this afternoon???


----------



## mnbulldog (Aug 25, 2006)

I think I just peed myself a litte ...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just playin.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Nov 30, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> BTW, you guys are going to like what we have for you when the channels get launched. We have several things waiting in the wings to help keep everything organized. DBSTalk will be the center of the DirecTV HD discussion universe.


Earl teases us, now da big boss is teasing us! ;-)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Now posts 226 and 229 are going to be edited by the Mods to remove "tomorrow" ... opps, now this will probably be edited too.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Just playin.


So are we, Boss.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> Hopefully this isn't JetBlue.


Hopefully we are not on the Hindenburg Either.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Hansen said:


> Now posts 226 and 229 are going to be edited by the Mods to remove "tomorrow" ... opps, now this will probably be edited too.


Please stop referencing the "tomorrow" posts...:lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS... WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS... NO TIME FOR LOSERS... 'CAUSE WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS...
> 
> ~Alan


Nice, very nice!


----------



## cbensinger (Aug 26, 2007)

RegGeek said:


> Ahhh, the joys of having a home office. I like being able to go in the family room any time to see what's happening!


I finally took a position where I'm able to work from home all the time, I've taken to doing a lot of things from a laptop in the living room in front of the tv the last couple of days... 

Chuck


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Please stop referencing the "tomorrow" posts...:lol:


Yeah, it will take until "tomorrow" for the mods to catch up....


----------



## DufferEA (Aug 29, 2006)

Am I hearing Annie singing?


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> BTW, you guys are going to like what we have for you when the channels get launched. We have several things waiting in the wings to help keep everything organized. DBSTalk will be the center of the DirecTV HD discussion universe.


Chris,

I would be willing to check out what you have for us in advance. Do you need my email address? *grin*


----------



## jhstn58 (May 28, 2007)

I've been checking these threads a couple of times a day over the last few weeks as D-Day approaches (and passes) and I must say, it was very exciting to find this topic was nine pages long already, having started only a couple of hours ago. Knowing where it was headed, I nevertheless enjoyed reading each and every post and seeing pictures of women I hope to see more of (and in greater detail) - SAVE ONE - very soon.

Cheers, everyone!


----------



## TWJR (May 17, 2007)

I have a job interview at 4:30 CST. I'm finding it hard to go. Where are my priorities?


----------



## SierraWing (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> BTW, you guys are going to like what we have for you when the channels get launched. We have several things waiting in the wings to help keep everything organized. DBSTalk will be the center of the DirecTV HD discussion universe.


I think it already is, isn't is? 

But seriously ... more to anticipate! Christmas just goes on and on....

Thanks!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> BTW, you guys are going to like what we have for you when the channels get launched. We have several things waiting in the wings to help keep everything organized. DBSTalk will be the center of the DirecTV HD discussion universe.


I thought we already were the center of the HD Universe!  :lol:


----------



## waporvare (Sep 18, 2007)

Just because changes here might be tomorrow doesn't mean something won't happen today, or weeks from now.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

jhstn58 said:


> I've been checking these threads a couple of times a day over the last few weeks as D-Day approaches (and passes) and I must say, it was very exciting to find this topic was nine pages long already, having started only a couple of hours ago. Knowing where it was headed, I nevertheless enjoyed reading each and every post and seeing pictures of women I hope to see more of (and in greater detail) - SAVE ONE - very soon.
> 
> Cheers, everyone!


I'm glad you added that " - SAVE ONE -" comment, we were getting worried about you.


----------



## skakusha (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes, I agree about working from home. I am on my work laptop in the Home Theater room, in front of my (2) HR-20 boxes hitting the guide every few minutes. LOL!


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Yeah, it will take until "tomorrow" for the mods to catch up....


pfft. it'll be thursday until the site is back up after everyone tries to post their "HD CHANNELS ARE LIVE HERE!" and "ME TOO".



Is now a good time to hate on the people who said it would be January before D10 went live? You know who I'm talking about.....


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

TWJR said:


> I have a job interview at 4:30 CST. I'm finding it hard to go. Where are my priorities?


I'd say between the chair and whats-her-name in the red bikini's butt. And now paper thin.


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

noneroy said:


> pfft. it'll be thursday until the site is back up after everyone tries to post their "HD CHANNELS ARE LIVE HERE!" and "ME TOO".
> 
> 
> 
> Is now a good time to hate on the people who said it would be January before D10 went live? You know who I'm talking about.....


It would be too soon. No channels yet.


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

The sun'll come out
Tomorrow
Bet your bottom dollar
That tomorrow
There'll be sun!

Just thinkin' about
Tomorrow
Clears away the cobwebs,
And the sorrow
'Til there's none!

When I'm stuck a day
That's gray,
And lonely,
I just stick out my chin
And Grin,
And Say,
Oh!

The sun'll come out
Tomorrow
So ya gotta hang on
'Til tomorrow
Come what may
Tomorrow! Tomorrow!
I love ya Tomorrow!
You're always
A day
A way!


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

Wonder if Eagle got enough nickels?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Still no PC Eagle???


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Wire Paladin said:


> The sun'll come out
> Tomorrow
> Bet your bottom dollar
> That tomorrow
> ...


Thanks now I will have that song stuck in my head for the rest of the day!


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

Are the test channels still up (9300 and 9301)?


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Has anyone stopped posting long enough to turn around and check to see if the new channels are there yet?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Mavrick said:


> Thanks now I will have that song stuck in my head for the rest of the day!


No kidding. UG!


----------



## jfuchtm (Aug 22, 2007)

Annie, is that you? I think I hear someone singing.....


----------



## TWJR (May 17, 2007)

Carbon said:


> Are the test channels still up more (9300 and 9301)?


Yep


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Steve Robertson said:


> Still no PC Eagle???


He could still be sick after watching the Eagles in those horrible throw back uniforms.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

markman07 said:


> He could still be sick after watching the Eagles in those horrible throw back uniforms.


Very good point glad I didn't see that game in HD I think I would have switched to SD


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

Carbon said:


> Are the test channels still up more (9300 and 9301)?


Yep. Mine are still up. Enjoying Colts/Texans on NFL NET test 9300 right now. Whey are they using the OLD NHL shield logo from a few years ago?

Cant wait for HD, baaabayyyyyyy!!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> Still no PC Eagle???


Someone has to say it three times. I ain't doing it. Let's get Mikey, he'll do anything!


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

I thought I was watching ESPN-Classic,,,,LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

markman07 said:


> He could still be sick after watching the Eagles in those horrible throw back uniforms.


Not as sick as a Lions fan.


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

Ive been checking for HD--Cinemax, Starz, HBO2, Food, A&E, even CNN..still SD


----------



## MLock (Aug 2, 2007)

kryscio23 said:


> Yep. Mine are still up. Enjoying Colts/Texans on NFL NET test 9300 right now. Whey are they using the OLD NHL shield logo from a few years ago?
> 
> Cant wait for HD, baaabayyyyyyy!!


Why are they using the NHL shield *at all*??


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

tomorrow, annie, eaglepc highlander, dilly- dally, SOON. What did I leave out?


----------



## garydean (Sep 1, 2004)

"Mikey" said:


> EaglePC!
> EaglePC!
> EaglePC!


Uh-oh!


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> BTW, you guys are going to like what we have for you when the channels get launched. We have several things waiting in the wings to help keep everything organized. DBSTalk will be the center of the DirecTV HD discussion universe.


:raspberry

Such a tease.....

Woohoo! Thanks to you and the mods for putting up with us -

The National Board of Directv Fanatics and Uber-geeks (compliment) has deemed this site -
Best forum ever.
:righton: :icon_band


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

I really hppe there's a STICKY that lists the channels and channel numbers. That will prevent questions (mostly for me) of "Hey, what are the new channels" and Hey, what numbers are all the new HD channels"


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

garydean said:


> Uh-oh!


Oh thanks now you have done it! :lol:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

MLock said:


> Why are they using the NHL shield *at all*??


We've been assuming they are actually using the not-yet-existant NHL Channel but putting NFL stuff on it.


----------



## Pexeter (Mar 30, 2006)

I hope my tech brings another MS out before the test channels get turned off


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

garydean said:


> Uh-oh!


Hehehehehehehehehehehehehe <cough> hehehehehehehehehehehe!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Slip Jigs said:


> I really hppe there's a STICKY that lists the channels and channel numbers. That will prevent questions (mostly for me) of "Hey, what are the new channels" and Hey, what numbers are all the new HD channels"


Either Venice Dre's existing thread or a new version of it.


----------



## TARDIS (Sep 5, 2007)

techrep said:


> tomorrow, annie, eaglepc highlander, dilly- dally, SOON. What did I leave out?


 3000 posts :lol:


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

MLock said:


> Why are they using the NHL shield *at all*??


I would like to know this too, but who cares when it is in HD!


----------



## MLock (Aug 2, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> We've been assuming they are actually using the not-yet-existant NHL Channel but putting NFL stuff on it.


Did they get the logo from Google? This is the 2 year old logo:


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

medic4jc7 said:


> Shes getting ready to SING!!!!!!!!!!!


Talk about STRETCHING the picture!


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

TARDIS said:


> 3000 posts :lol:


DING! DING! DING! We have a winner!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

techrep said:


> tomorrow, annie, eaglepc highlander, dilly- dally, SOON. What did I leave out?





TARDIS said:


> 3000 posts :lol:


Man, there were a few more 500,000 views, 10,000 post (of course Earl only said the 3,000 thing).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Slip Jigs said:


> I really hppe there's a STICKY that lists the channels and channel numbers. That will prevent questions (mostly for me) of "Hey, what are the new channels" and Hey, what numbers are all the new HD channels"


No worries. We have everything ready... and more.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

wow 289 post something is happening
The Eagle has landed...

WHERE WHERE WHERE


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

Least I have a reason now that i took my $800.00 Sony HD-200 out of service for a HR100


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

Slip Jigs said:


> I really hppe there's a STICKY that lists the channels and channel numbers. That will prevent questions (mostly for me) of "Hey, what are the new channels" and Hey, what numbers are all the new HD channels"


My new D* Access magazine came in Monday's mail and on pages L2 & L3 (66-67) they have the channel lineup pages WITH all of the HD logos on all the new channels. Pretty cool to see, even if it was probably printed up 5-6 weeks ago. But if you have the magazine, its all there.


----------



## edcrbnsoul (Sep 25, 2007)

Wire Paladin said:


> *Annie's Song*
> 
> The sun'll come out
> Tomorrow
> ...


Actually thats the Annie Theme

this is Annies Song :icon_hroc

You fill up me senses like a night in a forest 
Like the mountains in springtime, like a walk in the rain 
Like a storm in the desert, like a sleepy blue ocean 
You fill up my senses come fill me again.

Come let me love you, let me give my life to you 
Let me drown in your laughter, let me die in your arms 
Let me lay down beside you, let me always be with you 
Come let me love you, come love me again.

...Let me give my life to you 
Come let me love you, come love me again.

You fill up my senses like a night in a forest 
Like the mountains in springtime, like a walk in the rain 
Like a storm in the desert, like a sleepy blue ocean 
You fill up my senses, come fill me again.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ouch, that picture, dude! I was too afraid to Quote...


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Ouch!!! Someone did it again with posting that picture. My eyes, my eyes....how am I ever going to see the HD channels (today? tomorrow?)


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Man, there were a few more 500,000 views, 10,000 post (of course Earl only said the 3,000 thing).


ok, another winner!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> No worries. We have everything ready... and more.


Man, you certainly know how to make a person salivate! :grin:


----------



## MLock (Aug 2, 2007)

edcrbnsoul said:


> Actually thats the Annie Theme
> 
> this is Annies Song :icon_hroc


 As the little guy in the Allstate commercial says... "that was excellent"


----------



## mroot (Mar 13, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Ouch, that picture, dude! I was too afraid to Quote...


Thank God THAT wasn't in HD!!! :eek2:


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> No worries. We have everything ready... and more.


For tomorrow?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

techrep said:


> ok, another winner!


I want to be the ultimate winner, more HD, more HD, HD me! :hurah:


----------



## Pexeter (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> No worries. We have everything ready... and more.


Man, the Spurs *STOLE* that title. The games they played with the Suns were so rigged it wasnt even funny.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Can't look at that pic again, but it does remind me of Scotty's line, "She's gonna blow, Cap'n."


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

EaglePC said:


> wow 289 post something is happening
> The Eagle has landed...
> 
> WHERE WHERE WHERE


He lives!


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

EAGLE FOR PRESIDENT! Ya, I am getting giddy with anticipation!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

mroot said:


> Thank God THAT wasn't in HD!!! :eek2:


[Cheech & Chong Mode = ON]

Yeah, good thing!

[Cheech & Chong mode = OFF]


----------



## shl4tech (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry if this has been posted and answered elsewhere, but can Chris or Earl let us know what to expect when the change comes? I mean will I be watching 212 and then "ZAP" it is suddenly in HD?


----------



## woodyww (Jan 11, 2007)

Gosh I was outside putting a final tweek on my dish to really peak up them there transponders and all the while Earl was in here giving us our final easter egg. By the way, as I type this at 2:55 CDT, channel 9301 has just gone off the air. Does this mean that new programming is on it's way???!!!
I should have had a camera when I was tightening the dish down and let it slip along it's azimuth and lost everything. I did a rain dance and I'm not even an Indian.
Fire em up Earl


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

EaglePC said:


> wow 289 post something is happening
> The Eagle has landed...
> 
> WHERE WHERE WHERE


Wassup?!


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

smiddy said:


> I want to be the ultimate winner, more HD, more HD, HD me! :hurah:


We are the "center of the HD universe" and only the "masters" of the universe can HD you. (ya... highlander thing)


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

medic4jc7 said:


> Shes getting ready to SING!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, that's not HD-Lite for sure..


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

shl4tech said:


> Sorry if this has been posted and answered elsewhere, but can Chris or Earl let us know what to expect when the change comes? I mean will I be watching 212 and then "ZAP" it is suddenly in HD?


The existing channel will still be HD. So, if you are watching 212, for example, when it comes on, you will not know it.

BUT, there will be a new 212 in the guide (All Channels, it won't go into your favorites automatically, so you may not see it.) and the next time you tune to 212 (assuming you have it in your favorites or are on All Channels), it will be the HD channel.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

woodyww said:


> Gosh I was outside putting a final tweek on my dish to really peak up them there transponders and all the while Earl was in here giving us our final easter egg. By the way, as I type this at 2:55 CDT, channel 9301 has just gone off the air. Does this mean that new programming is on it's way???!!!
> I should have had a camera when I was tightening the dish down and let it slip along it's azimuth and lost everything. I did a rain dance and I'm not even an Indian.
> Fire em up Earl


My WAG, it is the calm before the much anticipated storm. HD ME!


----------



## shl4tech (Aug 20, 2006)

Guys, you have got to stop re-posting that picture. Herb, retaliate with something tasty, PLEASE.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Will you guys please stop quoting that post with the lady. :nono2:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

techrep said:


> We are the "center of the HD universe" and only the "masters" of the universe can HD you. (ya... highlander thing)


Humm, I AM the MASTER of my domain. <CheshireGrin>

I will have to watch Highlander to get the reference (my better half wants it in HD).

HD for me, HD for me, all I want is HD for me!


----------



## blspear (Nov 14, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Will you guys please stop quoting that post with the lady. :nono2:


+1

Agreed, Please stop.


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Will you guys please stop quoting that post with the lady. :nono2:


+1 :barf:


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, a bunch of new HD channels. Woop-dee-doo. Big Deal. Hi Def - Hi Schmef. 

:hurah:


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Will you guys please stop quoting that post with the lady. :nono2:


That's no lady.


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

edcrbnsoul said:


> Actually thats the Annie Theme
> 
> this is Annies Song :icon_hroc


I see someone likes John Denver... After the new HD channels are turned on lets hear Calypso or Rocky Mountain High.


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

Good thing none of us has any work to do today (or tomorrow).


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Will you guys please stop quoting that post with the lady. :nono2:


To quote a former president:


GeorgeBushSr; said:


> Don't QUOTE that picture. It wouldn't be prudent!


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh God, not that scary pic again. Please something good to give me feeling back in my eyes.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

jba115 said:


> Good thing none of us has any work to do today (or tomorrow).


I do, I'm just ignoring it in favor of posting in my favorite forum...FOR MORE HD FOR ME!


----------



## Fiberoptic (Sep 24, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> The existing channel will still be HD. So, if you are watching 212, for example, when it comes on, you will not know it.
> 
> BUT, there will be a new 212 in the guide (All Channels, it won't go into your favorites automatically, so you may not see it.) and the next time you tune to 212 (assuming you have it in your favorites or are on All Channels), it will be the HD channel.


So do we know what channel numbers do be on the lookout for?


----------



## katzeye (May 1, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Will you guys please stop quoting that post with the lady. :nono2:


+1


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

jba115 said:


> Good thing none of us has any work to do today (or tomorrow).


The new HD channels will come on tomorrow because that is when my 2 week vacation ends and I have to go back to work.


----------



## JonVig (Sep 23, 2007)

Great Board... Great Posters... Thanks Earl.

I appreciate being able to get away from all of the stupidity and pettiness of some of the other boards. Not mentioning any names.

Bring on the new channels!!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Fiberoptic said:


> So do we know what channel numbers do be on the lookout for?


For channels that have SD counterpart, the same as the SD. For those that don't, probably in the neighborhood of like channels or same family of channels.


----------



## blspear (Nov 14, 2006)

techrep said:


> The new HD channels will come on tomorrow because that is when my 2 week vacation ends and I have to go back to work.


Sorry techrep. Usually my kind of luck too.


----------



## upgrade-itis (Aug 16, 2006)

It was hard to get through all of this information; but some of it was quite fun. 

So when does the next wave start?.......kidding of course.


----------



## Fiberoptic (Sep 24, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> For channels that have SD counterpart, the same as the SD. For those that don't, probably in the neighborhood of like channels or same family of channels.


Is there a list somewhere?


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

shl4tech said:


> Guys, you have got to stop re-posting that picture. Herb, retaliate with something tasty, PLEASE.


I am not Herb but here ya go some more Tanya Memme!


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree with not posting that photo. I'm not going to try and figure the bandwith on that outfit.

The upside is many on this site just got a pass from their bosses to go home since they just barfed on their keyboards. :lol:


----------



## shl4tech (Aug 20, 2006)

Fiberoptic said:


> So do we know what channel numbers do be on the lookout for?


Based on what he said I have switched my guide to "All Channels" and then selecting the "HDTV Channels" filter. That should bring them up when the time comes for Annie to sing... Hurry up and sing you little brat!


----------



## shl4tech (Aug 20, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> I am not Herb but here ya go some more Tanya Memme!


Ahhh, much better. Thanks!


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

What were the "tomorrow" comments? Did someone legit actually post the word "tomorrow" as far as when it will actually come on live?


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

RegGeek said:


> Ahhh, the joys of having a home office. I like being able to go in the family room any time to see what's happening!


Hahaha... me too although I just have to turn my head to the left...


----------



## MLock (Aug 2, 2007)

You don't want Annie to sing. She always sings "tomorrow". We've been hearing "tomorrow" for ages.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

blspear said:


> Sorry techrep. Usually my kind of luck too.


sniff..sniff.. thanks for caring.


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> For channels that have SD counterpart, the same as the SD. For those that don't, probably in the neighborhood of like channels or same family of channels.


That's good...I was wondering why ESPN and ESPN HD are on 2 different channels, why would I ever tune to 206?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm reposting here cuz it's a very active thread 

I want to personally thank Earl, Tom, Stuart, Donnie, Chris, Clint and everyone else at dbstalk for their patience, forthrightness, knowledge and abilities.

Every single decision I've made on hardware, software, installation - everything - is because I joined this forum. And now I'm reaping all the rewards from their hard work.

When OTA was turned on, I was SO happy I shouted in the forums and chat that everyone should give a $15 or $25 donation to dbstalk and become a DBSTalk Club Member.

I actually got a private message straight from Earl, telling me it was not their style to solicit donations.

This guy is a class act, and so are the rest of the Mods here.

So please - if you haven't considered becoming a member of dbstalk, please do it now:

http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php

For everything this forum has done for you, and will continue to do for you, $15 or $25 for a 1 or 2 year membership is a no-brainer.

Thanks for reading.

Kevin


----------



## turbovr6 (May 17, 2007)

techrep said:


> The new HD channels will come on tomorrow because that is when my 2 week vacation ends and I have to go back to work.


Yeah I feel your pain. I'm leaving on a buisness trip tomorrow morning...


----------



## Pexeter (Mar 30, 2006)

Its going to suck having to flip through 2 identical channels. My parents locals are like that and its a pain when channel surfing. Hopefully they have a firmware update that makes the channel either/or, not both.


----------



## JonVig (Sep 23, 2007)

Mavrick said:


> I am not Herb but here ya go some more Tanya Memme!
> 
> I LIKE IT!!! I LIKE IT A LOT!!!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Mavrick said:


> I am not Herb but here ya go some more Tanya Memme!


Just keep posting your avatar!


----------



## flyingtigerfan (Feb 16, 2005)

I feel it necessary, after returning from vomiting, to post something to counter that oft-quoted horrible picture. And I don't care about her feelings. She knows she's fat. I know I ain't got no hair, either.










Let's see some more of this in HD.


----------



## diggumsmax (Sep 12, 2006)

Pexeter said:


> Its going to suck having to flip through 2 identical channels. My parents locals are like that and its a pain when channel surfing. Hopefully they have a firmware update that makes the channel either/or, not both.


With the way its going to work it is going to be harder to get to the SD channels then the HD channels. Sounds good to me.


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

Pexeter said:


> Its going to suck having to flip through 2 identical channels. My parents locals are like that and its a pain when channel surfing. Hopefully they have a firmware update that makes the channel either/or, not both.


Wonder if the recent ability to hide SD channels (19a, I believe) will apply here, as well.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

turbovr6 said:


> Yeah I feel your pain. I'm leaving on a buisness trip tomorrow morning...


Keep the HD faith while on the road.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Pexeter said:


> Its going to suck having to flip through 2 identical channels. My parents locals are like that and its a pain when channel surfing. Hopefully they have a firmware update that makes the channel either/or, not both.


It's already there. Menu>Settings>Set-up>Display>Guide HD CHannels


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

Pexeter said:


> Its going to suck having to flip through 2 identical channels. My parents locals are like that and its a pain when channel surfing. Hopefully they have a firmware update that makes the channel either/or, not both.


Some (if not most) of the CE software releases enable a 'toggle' in the Setup menu to hide the SD duplicates of channels...will really come in handy now.


----------



## jburroughs (Jan 13, 2007)

Pexeter said:


> Its going to suck having to flip through 2 identical channels. My parents locals are like that and its a pain when channel surfing. Hopefully they have a firmware update that makes the channel either/or, not both.


The current CE software has the ability to hide SD duplicates.

You can always set a Favorites List without the SD channels as well!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

pigskins said:


> That's good...I was wondering why ESPN and ESPN HD are on 2 different channels, why would I ever tune to 206?


ESPN and ESPN2 are MPEG2 and are on different channels from the SD counterparts because the older systems couldn't differentiate.

The receivers that can handle MPEG4 can handle both SD and HD on the same number as seperate channels.


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

I feel a cold coming on...


----------



## Pexeter (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the tips, you learn something new everyday!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Pexeter said:


> Its going to suck having to flip through 2 identical channels. My parents locals are like that and its a pain when channel surfing. Hopefully they have a firmware update that makes the channel either/or, not both.


The hide SD channels is coming to all receivers but the guide and the up/down channels will honor your favorites list. So take the SD version out of your favorites. You can still get to them by changing back to All Channels.

The hide option actually takes them out of searches as well....


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm glad HD is coming in time for the fall season. I just hope SciFi is turned on before the BSG two-hour movie in November. I want to see Gina/Number Six in HD:










(Is that on-topic enough?)


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Pexeter said:


> Thanks for the tips, you learn something new everyday!


Especially when you frequent DBSTalk.com


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

I would imagine the update for the 'hide sd duplicates' will be coming pretty quickly on the heels of the HD rollout. It's been a completely stable feature in the CE (at least as far as I've tested). 

If i were a betting man, I'd see a software update tonight and HD tomorrow morning.


----------



## shl4tech (Aug 20, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> I'm glad HD is coming in time for the fall season. I just hope SciFi is turned on before the BSG two-hour movie in November. I want to see Gina/Number Six in HD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> I'm glad HD is coming in time for the fall season. I just hope SciFi is turned on before the BSG two-hour movie in November. I want to see Gina/Number Six in HD:
> 
> (Is that on-topic enough?)


They've been showing BSG for ages on UHD......

6 is hot...boomer is hoter...but Starbuck...........that's why 1080i was invented.


----------



## muzzymate (Aug 20, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> I'm glad HD is coming in time for the fall season. I just hope SciFi is turned on before the BSG two-hour movie in November. I want to see Gina/Number Six in HD:


+1 :lol:


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> I'm glad HD is coming in time for the fall season. I just hope SciFi is turned on before the BSG two-hour movie in November. I want to see Gina/Number Six in HD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT'S what I am talking about!


----------



## jfuchtm (Aug 22, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> I'm glad HD is coming in time for the fall season. I just hope SciFi is turned on before the BSG two-hour movie in November. I want to see Gina/Number Six in HD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Words escape me. BRING IT ON!


----------



## raven56706 (Jan 17, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> I'm glad HD is coming in time for the fall season. I just hope SciFi is turned on before the BSG two-hour movie in November. I want to see Gina/Number Six in HD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 16, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> No worries. We have everything ready... and more.


Remote Booking going live at the same time???


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

noneroy said:


> They've been showing BSG for ages on UHD......
> 
> 6 is hot...boomer is hoter...but Starbuck...........that's why 1080i was invented.


Yep, they're all hot. I've watched some of them on UHD but their schedule is so hit-and-miss. I already record BSG on at least two DVRs so I have access on whatver TV is handy and have all the DVDs. I'm READY for BSGHD! 

I actually asked Aaron Douglas (plays Chief Tyrol) at a convention if Grace Park (Boomer) is as hot in person as she is on TV. He said, "I have three words for you: yes, Yes and YES!" :lol: He also said Tricia Helfer (Gina/Six) is the nicest, sweetest small-town-esque girl you could imagine to work with. Lucky [email protected]


----------



## nn8l (Sep 7, 2007)

gslater said:


> Not as sick as a Lions fan.


Yeah. I resemble that remark.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Yep, they're all hot. I've watched some of them on UHD but their schedule is so hit-and-miss. I already record BSG on at least two DVRs so I have access on whatver TV is handy and have all the DVDs. I'm READY for BSGHD!
> 
> I actually asked Aaron Douglas (plays Chief Tyrol) at a convention if Grace Park (Boomer) is as hot in person as she is on TV. He said, "I have three words for you: yes, Yes and YES!" :lol: He also said Tricia Helfer (Gina/Six) is the nicest, sweetest small-town-esque girl you could imagine to work with. Lucky [email protected]


What would one expect from an ex warrior princess?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> You guys and your Giada fetish! :lol: I guess I just don't watch enough cooking shows. Anyone else still pining for Tanya Memme on ch. 101?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH! HD!!! :lol:


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> BTW, you guys are going to like what we have for you when the channels get launched. We have several things waiting in the wings to help keep everything organized. DBSTalk will be the center of the DirecTV HD discussion universe.


Do you have the CAPACITY


----------



## satwood (Dec 11, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> I'm reposting here cuz it's a very active thread
> 
> I want to personally thank Earl, Tom, Stuart, Donnie, Chris, Clint and everyone else at dbstalk for their patience, forthrightness, knowledge and abilities.
> 
> ...


Kevin,

I think it was actually your post that got me to contribute and I am very glad I did. This forum is a lot of fun and the people in it are all great. The recent chain of events has been mesmerizing, and in a good way. I edit a major industry magazine about display technology and we talked today about how to add some coverage about the DTV-HD rollout and the dramatic change to the HDTV content landscape because of this event. I would never have appreciated the depth of personal interest in this technology if not for dbstalk. I've been designing displays my whole life but it's what goes on the screens and how it affects people that really matters!

Be well everyone,
Steve


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Chris12 said:


> Remote Booking going live at the same time???


Not sure about that one but we will let you know when it happens.


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

Guys, 

I've been out of the house all day.. at the office.... Would one of you mind telling me why 9300 only comes in for some people and the 721 message comes on for others?
I'd read through the threads, but Christmas is coming!

Thanks


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

CTJon said:


> Do you have the CAPACITY


It's a good thing you selected "with quotes" for that post; look at the picture above in previous post. Hm.........


----------



## PTopo (Jan 12, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> OH YEAH! HD!!! :lol:


You can see her all day Saturdays and Sundays on "Sell This House" on A&E and soon on A&E HD. She's been on it ever since she left D*. Can't wait to see her in HD!!!


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hansen said:


> Oh God, not that scary pic again. Please something good to give me feeling back in my eyes.


Yeah we need VeniceDre and his avatar. :slowgrin:


----------



## ddpoohndave (Sep 18, 2007)

I just talked to retention too and the gentlemen said Wed is when the first roll will be rolled out


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

I see 9301 is back on!!
Bring on tomorrow!!


----------



## TARDIS (Sep 5, 2007)

Well with everything indicating tomorrow as the official launch, I hope that D* allows us the priveledge of being able to view the test channels again tonight.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

TARDIS said:


> Well with everything indicating tomorrow as the official launch, I hope that D* allows us the priveledge of being able to view the test channels again tonight.


they are still on right now...


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

ddpoohndave said:


> I just talked to retention too and the gentlemen said Wed is when the first roll will be rolled out


Classic avatar!!!


----------



## GOSKINS (Sep 25, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone on this site. I've been lurking since last tuesday, popping up in the chat room ocassionally. I've had a great time waiting for this HD launch.


----------



## PTopo (Jan 12, 2007)

Pexeter said:


> Its going to suck having to flip through 2 identical channels. My parents locals are like that and its a pain when channel surfing. Hopefully they have a firmware update that makes the channel either/or, not both.


You don't have to flip through identical channels. You can set up two channel lists of your own. MENU> FAVORITES> SETUP CUSTOM 1 OR 2> ADD CH'S I GET> Then just remove the duplicates. And you can name it what ever you like in the NAME LIST.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

so what's gonna happen after they actually turn the channels on... are people gonna be like... i'm watching this channel... hey.. i'm watching this channel... go look at this channel... no... go look at this channel...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

PTopo said:


> You don't have to flip through identical channels. You can set up two channel lists of your own. MENU> FAVORITES> SETUP CUSTOM 1 OR 2> ADD CH'S I GET> Then just remove the duplicates. And you can name it what ever you like in the NAME LIST.


Or if you're me, take out the shopping and religious channels while you're doing that . . .


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> so what's gonna happen after they actually turn the channels on... are people gonna be like... i'm watching this channel... hey.. i'm watching this channel... go look at this channel... no... go look at this channel...


Yeah, on occasion I will. But mostly I'll be flipping through the channels. :hurah:


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

According to someone I consider a wise-one in chat, they're likely testing tier packages (ie the difference between say, TotalChoice, Premier, legacy packages etc.) so when they send down the channels, people get what they're supposed to get, and not what they're not. I consider this to be a very valid assessment of why this is happening. Just my opinion though.



Spike said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've been out of the house all day.. at the office.... Would one of you mind telling me why 9300 only comes in for some people and the 721 message comes on for others?
> I'd read through the threads, but Christmas is coming!
> ...


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Good deal Steve. It goes right to the heart of why someone (anyone) would want to contribute. 
Thanks.



satwood said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I think it was actually your post that got me to contribute and I am very glad I did. This forum is a lot of fun and the people in it are all great. The recent chain of events has been mesmerizing, and in a good way. I edit a major industry magazine about display technology and we talked today about how to add some coverage about the DTV-HD rollout and the dramatic change to the HDTV content landscape because of this event. I would never have appreciated the depth of personal interest in this technology if not for dbstalk. I've been designing displays my whole life but it's what goes on the screens and how it affects people that really matters!
> 
> ...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Man, I leave my PC for an hour and a half and this thread blew up like that picture of that *lady*.

For all of our health and well beings, I sure hope HD goes live tomorrow.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I asked before but never saw a response. Did somebody with some legitimacy actually say that the new channels will be on "tomorrow" or are we just hedging our bets? I know some posts were edited.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Amen to that! 



LameLefty said:


> Or if you're me, take out the shopping and religious channels while you're doing that . . .


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> According to someone I consider a wise-one in chat, they're likely testing tier packages (ie the difference between say, TotalChoice, Premier, legacy packages etc.) so when they send down the channels, people get what they're supposed to get, and not what they're not. I consider this to be a very valid assessment of why this is happening. Just my opinion though.


Not buyin that, the channels they've tested so far are pretty much in the base packages that we all should be seeing.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> According to someone I consider a wise-one in chat, they're likely testing tier packages (ie the difference between say, TotalChoice, Premier, legacy packages etc.) so when they send down the channels, people get what they're supposed to get, and not what they're not. I consider this to be a very valid assessment of why this is happening. Just my opinion though.


That would make sense. What's on 9300 right now? I was getting it when it was NGC HD. They switched over mid-program to A&E HD and it glitched me and a lot of others out, but no error message. But later on they switched to showing NFL Network but with an NHL logo per reports (???) but I was getting a 721 message then. Since I don't get Premiere or the Sports Package, that would make sense.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

purtman said:


> I asked before but never saw a response. Did somebody with some legitimacy actually say that the new channels will be on "tomorrow" or are we just hedging our bets? I know some posts were edited.


Not that I'm aware of...but my WAG (as it is right now) is that it will be tomorrow Wednesday September 25, 2007 0600 hours Eastern Standard Time...HD ME!


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Guess I'll head over to Costco tomorrow and get my 2nd HR20.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know, I can't wait to get home to see what's there!


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> That would make sense. What's on 9300 right now? I was getting it when it was NGC HD. They switched over mid-program to A&E HD and it glitched me and a lot of others out, but no error message. But later on they switched to showing NFL Network but with an NHL logo per reports (???) but I was getting a 721 message then. Since I don't get Premiere or the Sports Package, that would make sense.


If that holds up, I'm assuming they were testing what will be the NHL channel and filling with NFL Network content. I say this because many (including myself) that don't have the Sports Pack got 721.


----------



## markymouse (Sep 6, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> That would make sense. What's on 9300 right now? I was getting it when it was NGC HD. They switched over mid-program to A&E HD and it glitched me and a lot of others out, but no error message. But later on they switched to showing NFL Network but with an NHL logo per reports (???) but I was getting a 721 message then. Since I don't get Premiere or the Sports Package, that would make sense.


I get the premier with sports pack & am getting the 721 too...

who knows what's up...

Maybe testing for subscription programming.....NFL ticket, etc...?????????


----------



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

flyingtigerfan said:


> I feel it necessary, after returning from vomiting, to post something to counter that oft-quoted horrible picture. And I don't care about her feelings. She knows she's fat. I know I ain't got no hair, either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Yeah, Yeah!!!!


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

NFL network is in the base package no sports sub required. I didn't get it on the test channel either(x721).


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't know, I can't wait to get home to see what's there!


My Slingbox Pro shipped today and I'll have it by the weekend, too late for Annie's debut it looks like. On the bright side, I'll be able to check new channels as they continue to roll out.


----------



## PTopo (Jan 12, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Or if you're me, take out the shopping and religious channels while you're doing that . . .


I did that too!!


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

My Ch. 9300 is still missing in action, but 498 came back - except now the audio breaks up quite a bit and the image occasionally "fluctuates" a bit at points. Anybody else seeing this?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Ken984 said:


> NFL network is in the base package no sports sub required. I didn't get it on the test channel either(x721).


Sure, but the channel was actually showing and NHL logo according to what folks said. So perhaps, as was suggested above, it IS the NHL Channel but filling it with other HD content as part of the test.

However, as someone else pointed out, he gets the Sports Pack and Premier Package, so maybe it's another authorization glitch. We'll find out soon.


----------



## ChrisWyso (Nov 16, 2005)

While it's great that it looks like tomorrow is *THE* day, it's tough timing due to Halo 3's launch today. So I guess that means it's Halo ALL night, and then right into the new channels in the morning, huh? I guess I'll have something to do while the 360 cools for a while! Perhaps a sick day tomorrow would be in order...

Can't wait!

Thanks Earl, and everyone else!

-Chris


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Sure, but the channel was actually showing and NHL logo according to what folks said. So perhaps, as was suggested above, it IS the NHL Channel but filling it with other HD content as part of the test.
> 
> However, as someone else pointed out, he gets the Sports Pack and Premier Package, so maybe it's another authorization glitch. We'll find out soon.


Ok I see what you are saying, maybe somebody gets NHL CI can see it. Gotcha!


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Sure, but the channel was actually showing and NHL logo according to what folks said. So perhaps, as was suggested above, it IS the NHL Channel but filling it with other HD content as part of the test.
> 
> However, as someone else pointed out, he gets the Sports Pack and Premier Package, so maybe it's another authorization glitch. We'll find out soon.


Another thought...I suppose that channel could be 'wrapped' in any kind of authorization code D* wants it to be, regardless of what's actually showing on the screen. It seems pretty hit and miss as to who's receiving it, related to their current subs....


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Sure, but the channel was actually showing and NHL logo according to what folks said. So perhaps, as was suggested above, it IS the NHL Channel but filling it with other HD content as part of the test.
> 
> However, as someone else pointed out, he gets the Sports Pack and Premier Package, so maybe it's another authorization glitch. We'll find out soon.


That's a good guess.

"I am a leaf on the wind." Walsh?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

GenoV said:


> Another thought...I suppose that channel could be 'wrapped' in any kind of authorization code D* wants it to be, regardless of what's actually showing on the screen. It seems pretty hit and miss as to who's receiving it, related to their current subs....


Yeah, that's right. I noted that whenever I changed channels to or from any of the test channels (480, 481, 498, 9300, or 9301) my receiver was sending interesting little packets over the internet.  I didn't capture them to see what the data was, but they were outgoing to another IP address off my LAN. I strongly suspect D* is collecting data from network-connected receivers and seeing for themselves how certain receivers/accounts are doing on the tests. Pretty cool if I'm right.


----------



## markymouse (Sep 6, 2007)

GenoV said:


> Another thought...I suppose that channel could be 'wrapped' in any kind of authorization code D* wants it to be, regardless of what's actually showing on the screen. It seems pretty hit and miss as to who's receiving it, related to their current subs....


It would be nice to know if the ones receiving 9300 have a sports sub like nascar, NFL ticket, MLB, or whatever, could explain a lot if that's the case.


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

ChrisWyso said:


> While it's great that it looks like tomorrow is *THE* day, it's tough timing due to Halo 3's launch today. So I guess that means it's Halo ALL night, and then right into the new channels in the morning, huh? I guess I'll have something to do while the 360 cools for a while! Perhaps a sick day tomorrow would be in order...
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> ...


My hubby stood in line last night to get a game and has been hogging the HDTV. When I get off work the Halo worshipping will end! LOL


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

markymouse said:


> It would be nice to know if the ones receiving 9300 have a sports sub like nascar, NFL ticket, MLB, or whatever, could explain a lot if that's the case.


I can tell you I have NFL Sunday Ticket with Superfan and get 721.


----------



## PTopo (Jan 12, 2007)

Ken984 said:


> Ok I see what you are saying, maybe somebody gets NHL CI can see it. Gotcha!


Nope. NHL CI doesn't start until next week. I've never had it and I'm getting 9300 with the NHL logo on NFL Network.


----------



## powerplay (Jun 3, 2003)

I still have it. It has the NHL logo but it is NFL content. I dont have NHL CI package but I do have the sports package, NFL ST.


----------



## markymouse (Sep 6, 2007)

GenoV said:


> I can tell you I have NFL Sunday Ticket with Superfan and get 721.


That blows my theory then.........???????????????


----------



## hekman (Sep 25, 2007)

markymouse said:


> It would be nice to know if the ones receiving 9300 have a sports sub like nascar, NFL ticket, MLB, or whatever, could explain a lot if that's the case.


I am getting 9300 and I have the Sunday Ticket and apparently I got the NASCAR pass as well for free when I signed up.

I did notice earlier that the commercials were different between 212 and 9300, so it could very well be that they are completely different channels all together.

BTW, this is my first post here and I'm glad I found this place!


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

markymouse said:


> It would be nice to know if the ones receiving 9300 have a sports sub like nascar, NFL ticket, MLB, or whatever, could explain a lot if that's the case.


I have Sunday Ticket and SuperFan and x721 is all I got on 9300 this morning, before I left for work.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

shendley said:


> My Ch. 9300 is still missing in action, but 498 came back - except now the audio breaks up quite a bit and the image occasionally "fluctuates" a bit at points. Anybody else seeing this?


498 back for me now too (without the breakups or image fluctuations), but have had 9301 all along and 9300 for NGC-HD and NFLNet-HD.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

PTopo said:


> Nope. NHL CI doesn't start until next week. I've never had it and I'm getting 9300 with the NHL logo on NFL Network.


+ 1


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Yeah, that's right. I noted that whenever I changed channels to or from any of the test channels (480, 481, 498, 9300, or 9301) my receiver was sending interesting little packets over the internet.  I didn't capture them to see what the data was, but they were outgoing to another IP address off my LAN. I strongly suspect D* is collecting data from network-connected receivers and seeing for themselves how certain receivers/accounts are doing on the tests. Pretty cool if I'm right.


Hmmmm...

Combined with info from some posts just above, this might be it. My newest theory is that they're using this to debug some of the issues the HR20's had with seeing 498 and the 'congrats' slide.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I’ll also be playing Halo 3 all night. I picked it up at noon. 

I added Starz and Showtime to my HD/DVR package and HBO over the weekend. I want to see more HD when it is available. I’ll probably dump Showtime again once Dexter season 2 is done.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

For my 400th post I want to confess to the board. 

I plan to profit from you starting tomorrow. I recently purchased stock in the battery companies. So go ahead and click away to your heart's (and my wallet), desire.


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

hekman said:


> BTW, this is my first post here and I'm glad I found this place!


Welcome :hi:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

apace said:


> Yeah, Yeah, Yeah!!!!


Wow!


----------



## ChrisWyso (Nov 16, 2005)

GenoV said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Combined with info from some posts just above, this might be it. My newest theory is that they're using this to debug some of the issues the HR20's had with seeing 498 and the 'congrats' slide.


So would your theory be that when we get the congrats slide it triggers the receiver to send off a confirmation packet back to them?

-Chris


----------



## chitowngator (Apr 14, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Not sure about that one but we will let you know when it happens.


Not to go too far off topic, but does anyone have handy the info on accessing Remote Booking via the D* website? (I have the latest CE from Saturday night)

Thanks!


----------



## DufferEA (Aug 29, 2006)

Now they have FSN on 9300


----------



## rmartinj (Jan 29, 2007)

Thank you Earl and Direct Tv..........


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes I think we are FINALLY about to go to the "Promise Land" :hurah:


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

:biggthump


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

HD nirvana, here we come!


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

DufferEA said:


> Now they have FSN on 9300


Are you sure about that? Still looks like NFL Network to me.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

Come Alive HD, Come Alive


----------



## DufferEA (Aug 29, 2006)

lol hit the wrong button


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

ChrisWyso said:


> So would your theory be that when we get the congrats slide it triggers the receiver to send off a confirmation packet back to them?
> 
> -Chris


Not necessarily. I was thinking more along the lines of - they enabled the IP 'postback' on the 9300's test channels and encoded it similar to what 498 was/is and are gathering data to find the issue. Others who lost 498 are now reporting that they've got it back, so maybe they're on to something...


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

What's this "HD" TV y'all are talkin' about???? 

Seriously, should be a good week. I'm camping out in the home theater.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

hekman said:


> I am getting 9300 and I have the Sunday Ticket and apparently I got the NASCAR pass as well for free when I signed up.
> 
> I did notice earlier that the commercials were different between 212 and 9300, so it could very well be that they are completely different channels all together.
> 
> BTW, this is my first post here and I'm glad I found this place!


:welcome_s


----------



## powerplay (Jun 3, 2003)

DufferEA said:


> Now they have FSN on 9300


Still NFL here on the east coast.


----------



## fleadog99 (Jul 14, 2007)

My family is comig in town on friday for the cowboys rams game, should be nice to show them all of the glorious HD that they don't get because of cable. Look out $50 referrels woo hoo.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i am 100% calling in sick tomorrow... nqa


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

ChrisWyso said:


> While it's great that it looks like tomorrow is *THE* day, it's tough timing due to Halo 3's launch today. So I guess that means it's Halo ALL night, and then right into the new channels in the morning, huh? I guess I'll have something to do while the 360 cools for a while! Perhaps a sick day tomorrow would be in order...


I don't have that problem anymore since I had to send my xbox in for repair.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> i am 100% calling in sick tomorrow... nqa


I am thinking about it too! <cough> <sniffle> <cough>


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

Still like a hungry bear for a new HD channels!!:lol: I hope the sooner the better then we all will be a happy campers, and party on baby when the HD channels goes live!!:goodjob: 

9-25-07


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

GenoV said:


> If that holds up, I'm assuming they were testing what will be the NHL channel and filling with NFL Network content. I say this because many (including myself) that don't have the Sports Pack got 721.


Still not getting 9300 but if it's on for people with the Center Ice package, that would exclude me.


----------



## cdavis0720 (Jun 25, 2006)

HD..... HD......HD...... is that all you people care about????? 


Oh Wait.... I'm no better!!!!!!

HD.....HD......HD........


----------



## SAC-CA-HT (Jun 28, 2007)

Can't wait for the HD...but question...is there a way to upgrade the s/w version I have? I have 0x18a right now and was wondering if there is a way to force it to upgrade as in the menu it states there are no upcoming updates? I noticed a lot more people getting good signals and all the test channels had 0x19e(or something like that).


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

Turn them on so we can start talking about D11 :goofygrin


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have everything fine on my 4 HD receiver except I could not ger 498 on one receiver. It finally came up this afternoon. They must be getting all the kinks out.


----------



## Mike_G (Jan 21, 2007)

edcrbnsoul said:


> Actually thats the Annie Theme
> 
> this is Annies Song :icon_hroc
> 
> ...


I think Earl is pitching for a music hall channel:

My Old Man (Melody - Charles Collins & Fred W. Leigh)

We had to move away
'Cos the rent we couldn't pay.
The moving van came round just after dark.
There was me and my old man,
Shoving things inside the van,
Which we'd often done before, let me remark.
We packed all that could be packed
In the van, and that's a fact.
And we got inside all that we could get inside.
Then we packed all we could pack
On the tailboard at the back,
Till there wasn't any room for me to ride.

Refrain:
My old man said: "Foller the van,
And don't dilly-dally on the way".
Off went the van wiv me 'ome packed in it.
I walked be'ind wiv me old **** linnet.
But I dillied and dallied,
Dallied and dillied;
Lost me way and don't know where to roam.
And you can't trust a "Special"
Like the old-time copper
When you can't find your way home.

I gave a helping hand
With the marble wash hand-stand,
And straight, we wasn't getting on so bad.
All at once, the car-man bloke
Had an accident and broke,
Well, the nicest bit of china that we had.
You'll understand, of course,
I was cross about the loss.
Same as any other human woman would.
But I soon got over that,
What with "two out" and a chat,
'Cos it's little things like that what does you good.
Refrain:

Oh! I'm in such a mess.
I don't know the new address -
Don't even know the blessed neighbourhood.
And I feel as if I might
Have to stay out here all night.
And that ain't a goin' to do me any good.
I don't make no complaint
But I'm coming over faint,
What I want now's a good substantial feed,
And I sort 'o kind 'o feel,
If I don't soon have a meal,
I shall have to rob the linnet of its seed!
Refrain:

This thread could probably come up with DBSTalk lyrics and an American English translation by the time the HD channels come up...

Mike


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

SAC-CA-HT said:


> Can't wait for the HD...but question...is there a way to upgrade the s/w version I have? I have 0x18a right now and was wondering if there is a way to force it to upgrade as in the menu it states there are no upcoming updates? I noticed a lot more people getting good signals and all the test channels had 0x19e(or something like that).


Here lately they've been having new CE releases on most Fridays and Saturdays from 8PM to 11:30PM West Coast time. You should go to the Cutting Edge forum to read up on it.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I get the same thing with the same package. However, this test may have less to do with what's actually being broadcast at his time, and more to do with tiers, i.e. it's not so much that it's NFL network ( a sport channel) on 9300, as much as it may be a test geared directly towards testing tiers - like Premier 



GenoV said:


> I can tell you I have NFL Sunday Ticket with Superfan and get 721.


----------



## Med 28 (Sep 4, 2007)

I want to thank all the great people here. This has been a very good experience for me. I plan to stay around this site for a very long time. I have learned alot and hope to learn alot more. I have been With D* since the early USSB days but just upgraded to HD Fall of 2006. I wish i would have found this site way back then.
Thanks and maybe some day i can help someone.
GO Cubs.


----------



## deuce01 (Oct 11, 2006)

OK, I've checked 498, 480, 481, 9300 and 9301 and I get 771 on all of them. Am I screwed or is this normal? HELP!!!!!


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

deuce - join us in the chatroom  we'll sort ya out.

http://chat.dbstalk.com/



deuce01 said:


> OK, I've checked 498, 480, 481, 9300 and 9301 and I get 771 on all of them. Am I screwed or is this normal? HELP!!!!!


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

When we are referring to Earl, isn't the word eminency, not immanent?  

- Craig


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

+1

Earl has been pretty quiet since 1PM today. ?????


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

cdizzy said:


> I don't have that problem anymore since I had to send my xbox in for repair.


Mine just crapped out two days ago...I'm waiting for my coffin to come


----------



## franky8427 (Aug 13, 2007)

ok. its 9300 showing NFL HD now?


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

franky8427 said:


> ok. its 9300 showing NFL HD now?


yes


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Who's actually seeing ch 9300? I just see 721.


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

tunce said:


> Who's actually seeing ch 9300? I just see 721.


i can see 9300. i have premier, playboy, mls direct kick, nfl sunday ticket with superfan, and nhl center ice.

9300 is NFL Network with an NHL logo in the lower right and a DirecTV logo in the upper left.


----------



## franky8427 (Aug 13, 2007)

tunce said:


> Who's actually seeing ch 9300? I just see 721.


Then call d* and tell them your screen message, sure they'll help:biggthump


----------



## TMatt (Oct 2, 2006)

tunce said:


> Who's actually seeing ch 9300? I just see 721.


Just checked mine Tunce - NFL network HD here


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

Hansen said:


> +1
> 
> Earl has been pretty quiet since 1PM today. ?????


Maybe he is working??
Or hugging he love ones and stuff might get a little crazy here sooonnnnnn. HEHEHe


----------



## franky8427 (Aug 13, 2007)

GutBomb said:


> i can see 9300. i have premier, playboy, mls direct kick, nfl sunday ticket with superfan, and nhl center ice.
> 
> 9300 is NFL Network with an NHL logo in the lower right and a DirecTV logo in the upper left.


I also have Premier, can see 9300(1), 498,480(1), have Spanish package, but damn i envy you for having Playboyo!pepsi!


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

franky8427 said:


> Then call d* and tell them your screen message, sure they'll help:biggthump


That's the ticket!


----------



## deuce01 (Oct 11, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> deuce - join us in the chatroom  we'll sort ya out.
> 
> http://chat.dbstalk.com/


On my way.


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> so what's gonna happen after they actually turn the channels on... are people gonna be like... i'm watching this channel... hey.. i'm watching this channel... go look at this channel... no... go look at this channel...


I am going to take a nap! 
:zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> He also said Tricia Helfer (Gina/Six) is the nicest, sweetest small-town-esque girl you could imagine to work with.


I know this is off-topic, but I just had to comment.

Whenever the BSG mini-series aired, I thought she was rather homely myself... and when the series started airing, I felt the same way.

However, after Season Two rolled around, and Baltar was visiting one of the Six's on Pegasus, Six appeared to him in a vision without so much bleach in her hair and wearing sweats (compared to her normal, more extravagant outfits), and I was amazed at how attractive Tricia Helfer is compared to more "bimbo-ish" looking Six. It was also Season Two, and the episodes aboard Pegasus when she finally started getting better scripts to show off her acting ability... which impressed me as well considering I had kind of written her off and felt the producers hired her more for her looks than her acting. I was pleasantly surprised.

I also enjoyed her on "Supernatural" this past season as well (PLEASE ADD CW HD-DNS, DIRECTV, PLEASE!!)...

~Alan


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> I know this is off-topic, but I just had to comment.
> 
> Whenever the BSG mini-series aired, I thought she was rather homely myself... and when the series started airing, I felt the same way.
> 
> ...


Ya, I thought she was hot in supernatural also but when she turned out to be a ghost it gave me the shivers (in a deviate sort of way)


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

cdavis0720 said:


> HD..... HD......HD...... is that all you people care about?????
> 
> Oh Wait.... I'm no better!!!!!!
> 
> HD.....HD......HD........


HD is good picture, don't'cha know?


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

Still not trying to get excited about new HD channels being added.

Don't want to be let down if 2 new "test" channels show up tomorrow.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

glennb said:


> Still not trying to get excited about new HD channels being added.
> 
> Don't want to be let down if 2 new "test" channels show up tomorrow.


I'm thinking they're coming on the 26th @ 0600 EST.


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

smiddy said:


> I'm thinking they're coming on the 26th @ 0600 EST.


Yo smiddy,

I'm with you!

I've got a fever and the only cure is more Cowbell, er D* HD

T-Minus 07H:18M:00


----------



## 408SJC (Sep 4, 2006)

Anyone else get an aquiring guide data within the last couple minutes. Checked but nothing new in guide.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

I jumped on the HD band wagon last week and I am not getting off untill the first wave of new HD channels is released to the public.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

techrep said:


> I jumped on the HD band wagon last week and I am not getting off untill the first wave of new HD channels is released to the public.


Now, who is with me! (picture John Belushi run yelling out of the frat house and no one follows)


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

I've been known to dilly, but refused to dally !


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

techrep said:


> Now, who is with me! (picture Jim Belushi run yelling out of the frat house and no one follows)


Jim? Jim? Jim? How soon they forget.......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Lampoon's_Animal_House


----------



## Cordill (Jun 22, 2007)

2Guysfootball said:


> Maybe he is working??
> Or hugging he love ones and stuff might get a little crazy here sooonnnnnn. HEHEHe


He is resting so he can get up early:joy:


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

leww37334 said:


> Jim? Jim? Jim? How soon they forget.......
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Lampoon's_Animal_House


oops! :blush: Thats his brother I'll edit.


----------

